

11 reasons Google may know you better than you know yourself - german
http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/2008/02/03/11-reasons-google-may-know-you-better-than-you-know-yourself/

======
wallflower
Get over it. There are more than 11 reasons. Privacy is relative, especially
in a world where your identity can be associated with a fixed static IP
(common for broadband or MAC address - wireless). Only when egregious errors
are made e.g. Facebook Beacon broadcasting on the newsfeed what someone bought
for Christmas presents is it really visible. Deleting cookies (see what
happens when you clear the cookie cache in YC, you're still logged in) does
something for your privacy but not really.

